# Crescent Kidded!!!!



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Well...she couldn't hold on forever...Crescent kidded with :kidred: :kidred: this evening. I am SOOO excited! Not only are they out of my Rosasharn doe, but they are the first kids on the ground from my Buttin' Head's buck - Smokey. Plus I have my first MOONSPOTS!!! Well worth the wait! I'm keeping the buckskin, but the other doeling will be for sale. By the way...smelled the poll, and nothing - then we get 2 does! Hmmmmm???!

Z4 - Buckskin doeling with moonspotting (I think!! Mama has moonspotting down on her papers...hard to tell, but I've never shaved her)


















Z5 - White doeling with tiny random specks of color (a moonspot on her cheek??)



















Mama's 3rd freshening udder about 6 hours before kidding


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow congrats!! theyre beautiful


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful!!! Congrats to you all!!! Those babies are adorable!!!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I want her!!!!  They are AWESOME! Congrats!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

SO CUTE!!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful babies....congrats.........  :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh wow,, just asked on your other post with the snow about your girl Crescent and found this one.. They are too cute and glad you got 2 pretty baby does now. :stars: :hi5: Big CONGRATS all the way around...


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

Glad you don't have to wait any longer. Doubly glad for twin does. Out of the four so far this year only one doe for me. 

Evan


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

They are beautiful! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, wow-so wonderful :kidred: :kidred: ! Congrats big time; they are so pretty and look at the colors on the first one! :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

No FAIR!!! Your first kidding and you get twin does that look like that????? I want a moonspotted doe like that!!! Must be beginners luck! LOL CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was starting to wonder if these kiddos were ever going to come out!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

This isn't our first kidding...just the first kidding that Crescent has had here...and our first babies from Smokey. Babies can all be seen on the NEW ARRIVALS page on our website.... www.jchmountainfarm.com . Check it out and don't forget to sign the guestbook! 

Thanks to all that have struggled with waiting with me! Now...who will be next? Cocoa and Lilly feel like they have lost ligs...please give me a day or two in between!!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Congratulations... you are lucky getting 2 does and they both beautiful !!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Woo Hooo
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Very pretty babies...And mama has a VERY nice udder!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

YIPPIE!!!!!! I love moon dots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

